# LLTEK Chin Spoiler



## rdauenhauer (May 13, 2004)

The wife managed to tear of the nose of the avant.
Replaced with the LLTek piece it is SWEET








It definitly gives the C4 the RS2 look.
The q: has anyone every tried to integrate the bumper lamps into a C4 bumper? Can I buy these and try it myself?


----------



## toplessa1 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: LLTEK Chin Spoiler (rdauenhauer)*

Please post pics.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: LLTEK Chin Spoiler (toplessa1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessa1* »_Please post pics.

Opps, I posted from my co-workers name...


----------



## rdauenhauer (May 13, 2004)

*Re: LLTEK Chin Spoiler (yumyjagermiester)*

None currently of mine, but go to the LLTek site http://www.lltek.com/S4_S6_C4_...e.htm
the example is true to actual look and fitment. I had a buddy of mine with a shop install it for me and he indicated it was a pretty qyality piece compared to some of the ***** crap he usually has to deal with.
Ill figure out how to host some of my avant shots later its an Toranado Red Avant and looks sweet w/its new nose. Now I need a FMIC


----------



## rdauenhauer (May 13, 2004)

*Re: LLTEK Chin Spoiler (rdauenhauer)*

Hey how come my description of a long grain wild asian staple was masked http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: LLTEK Chin Spoiler (rdauenhauer)*

We cant say rice?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: LLTEK Chin Spoiler (yumyjagermiester)*

Looks good, and pretty reasonably priced considering what the market is usually like for S4/S6 parts


----------



## rdauenhauer (May 13, 2004)

*Re: LLTEK Chin Spoiler (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_We cant say rice?

You just did!


----------

